# what is 999 cold hardened silver?



## jakekent (Oct 18, 2012)

I have a chance to buy 2770 grams of 999 cold hardened silver. Is it worth current scrap value of silver?


----------



## butcher (Oct 18, 2012)

If it is 999 silver it would not matter to me if it was soft or work hardened.

999 silver is not scrap if it is marked.
If this is not marked then you can test to see if it is silver, but without an assay you will not know percentage in this case it would only be scrap, you can try to see if there is much copper content using nitric acid.

If it is not marked I would doubt it will be 999 silver. Who in their right mind would destroy markings on refined silver and then try to sell it?


----------

